# New horse!



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats!!! I can't critique because I don't know much, but he looks handsome and kind. What will you be doing with him?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats! What a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Hunters/Jumpers and EQ.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice looking horse. You must be psyched. What breed is he?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He is very nice looking!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

D'AWWW! I love his coat!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Puck- I haven't stopped grinning haha He is a Dutch Warmblood.
Pinto- Thank you.
Equi-I love it too, It's so soft.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh wow, CONGRATS! I bet you're on cloud 9 
LOVE his foot/bone size!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Eiiz- I am so past cloud 9, I wanted to sleep at my barn tonight haha


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Bump for the night crowd


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Lovely horse. 

Looks like an athlete. 

Hope you have a blast with him!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW! so so so handosme! Congrats!I in the same boat as you, new horse wise, check out my thread of my new horse I just got!!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! Isnt it a great feeling to finally have your own horse!


----------



## kimj (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't know enough to say anything, but just wanted to say congratulations and he's beautiful! Kind was the word that came to my mind too when I saw him. I'm jealous - in a good, happy way for you. LOL


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Thank you guys, I really love him already! He is an awesome horse with a big personality


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Good looking horse!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

have you jumped him up yet? 
he's lovely. gotta' get some volume on that tail though. hahahaha!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Oxer i'm sorry if this is a stupid question but what do you mean by jumped him up yet?
Yes we are going to be treating him for a tail fungus on his tail and hopefully get a tail but if not I have a fake tail haha.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

you look sooo, soooooo...SOOO in love  and deliriously happy. Happy for you  He is adorable!


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Starlite that about sums up how I feel. He is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

just to see how big he can jump... basically how scopey he is. either free jumping or under saddle.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I haven't yet. His old owner was jumping him 4'7 and showing him 3'9 and 4 foot but I don't jump that high yet. I might get video of my trainer jumping. 
From what I was told the people who had him before his old owner (his first owner, I am his third) used him as their grand pre horse.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

hmm... did you do a nice solid PPE on him? Grand Prix puts a lot of miles on a horse.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I did everything my vet could do. I did the whole 9 yards haha. 
He passed with flying colors.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

FaBuLoUs!!! and the cool thing about warmbloods is that most of them can stay super competitive all the way up into their 20's. We have a Dutch import at our barn that is still doing the 3'6" jumpers at 18 years old. He LOOOOOOVES his job. So you have a ton of time with this guy to really put the buttons on however you want, and move up in the circuit if that's something you decide. big congrats!


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I also would just like to say LUCKY YOU!

What a stunning Dutch Warmblood, you are sososo lucky! 

I hope you have a greeeeeat time with him!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Very handsome horse....congrats!! I am looking forward to seeing MANY videos of you two together.

Hopefully, the GP days of competition didn't produce such a jump drive that he will be hard to take into Hunter/EQ classes.


----------



## GiftedGlider (Jan 31, 2010)

Congrats! He is a looker thats for sure! He looks pretty sturdy and has a kind look to him as well. I just got my new horse a month ago and know how you feel. Its one of the greatest feelings in the world. How does he ride? Like a dream, I imagine


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

Oxer- That's awesome. I can't wait to just go play with him and take a lesson on him and all the fun stuff haha. 
Joe- Thank you  
Allison- Thank you, I'm not sure how great of a Hunter Horse he will make but we did really good in EQ and Jumpers at the show we went to. Oh and there will be a lot of videos 
Gifted- Yes he is sooo smooth and just awwwww haha


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous boy!! What a looker! Congrats!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

He is beautiful!


----------

